# considering an Allroad..



## speedyr647 (Aug 18, 2014)

since it looks like the sportwagen TDI's are going to be a while, I've opened my search a bit more. I"ve been looking at CPO allroads, 2013-2015. 

Any things to look for, consider or rule out when it comes to Allroads. Only one transmission option, one motor option so that narrows it down. I like the two tone exterior and have been looking at a 2013 black/silver model.

anything you feel is a "must have" when it comes to the allroads? how has the reliability been? I've had BMW's in the past, most were very good but my last will probably be my last one (E46 M3, blown motor at 56k miles just out of warranty, will all maintenance being done at dealerships, including valve adjustment 5k miles prior). 

doesn't look like a whole lot of changes between the years I'm looking at. would need to add a trailer hitch, and maybe new wheels (anyone know what is a good fitment for the allroads)?

anyone used any of the aftermarket tuners? APR, Malone, etc?


----------



## benj.burns (May 23, 2015)

*considering an allroad*

I have a 2015 black over silver fenders...so far I love it. As a father of two (2ys & 5yr) it's my daily driver. I have Stage 2 via APR for the last few months and its been a joy to drive. I may go to stage 3...but will see come summer. I'm on the fence to buy it as its a lease or to stick it out for 100k+ or if the RS4 avant comes to the US its game over. 

I average ~32MPG on the highway and around town is probably in the low 20s. When summer rolls around wheels and possible coilovers, will conclude the the tune. 

I've had BMW's (3 & x5) I have no plans to go back! My wife has an A6 and my allroad are our third and fourth child. 

Best,

Ben


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

*Good choice for a DD*

I've owned my 2015 AR now for 3 months and am very happy. It gets great gas mileage, hauls my wife and 2 kids around comfortably, as like benj.burns, have APR's stage 1. One far warning though, you MUST have very good control of your modification desires. On a daily basis, I am trying to figure out what next to modify. 

Most recent with new 19's


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

speedyr647 said:


> I"ve been looking at CPO allroads, 2013-2015.


I would like to expand on this... any major differences between the 2013, 2014, and 2015 model years?
For instance, what's typically included between Premium, Premium Plus, and Prestige?

I too have begun the Allroad search because of the Golf Sportwagen SEL pricing is around the same.

- Erik


----------



## speedyr647 (Aug 18, 2014)

thank you for the feedback from existing owners. the 2.0t motor seems to be well regarded and should be good. Both of you have APR tunes in your cars, do you notice any other changes or issues with the tunes? 

I know what you mean about playing with the cars, but I have a garage of bikes, so they tend to be first on the list when it comes to spare cash to blow on toys. The car will be my daily driver and replacing my 240k mile jetta (I used to drive 60k miles a year for work). Hopefully it'll be sporty enough to enjoy driving again (will be missing a manual transmission) and just have a nicer interior. 

I've managed to find the 2013, 2014 and 2015 media kits online for the AR so will do some comparison shopping but the wife is saying it's time to get rid of my beater and get a new car. lol. 

what mods have you done to yours, and how do you like them? I would guess them main thing I will need is a tow hitch, possibly some new wheels just to give it the look that I wanted, and then consider a APR tune in the near future..


----------



## KarateMonkey (Jan 14, 2006)

benj.burns said:


> I have a 2015 black over silver fenders...so far I love it. As a father of two (2ys & 5yr) it's my daily driver. I have Stage 2 via APR for the last few months and its been a joy to drive. I may go to stage 3...but will see come summer. I'm on the fence to buy it as its a lease or to stick it out for 100k+ or if the RS4 avant comes to the US its game over.
> 
> I average ~32MPG on the highway and around town is probably in the low 20s. When summer rolls around wheels and possible coilovers, will conclude the the tune.
> 
> ...


I'm also looking at a CPO allroad as a replacement for my totaled JSW TDI. I realize I'll never see the same mileage, but it seems like it rides pretty decent. I'm also considering an X3 and X5 among other SUVs and wagons, what didn't you like about the BMWs?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a 2013 that I took home in August 2012. I'm 67k miles down the road and my car has been great. I had my electric steering rack replaced shortly after taking delivery (there was a batch of bad racks that hit allroads, A4's A5's and some A6's) but it was covered by warranty.

I've taken three road trips to Las Vegas and across the western half of South Dakota and eastern Wyoming. I love my car. The only thing I wish I could have gotten on this is the 3.0TDI available across the rest of the planet, but no ---- not for U.S.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

KarateMonkey said:


> I'm also looking at a CPO allroad as a replacement for my totaled JSW TDI. I realize I'll never see the same mileage, but it seems like it rides pretty decent. I'm also considering an X3 and X5 among other SUVs and wagons, what didn't you like about the BMWs?


I had a JSW TDI and moved to the allroad because I needed AWD a little more room for an additional child car seat.


----------



## rtbrunelle (Nov 22, 2012)

So ive had my 09 mkv gti for a little over 3 years now and im considering switching to something a little bigger and the allroad makes sense. I read through this thread and have a couple questions to add. I would love to just go ahead and go stage 2 apr right away. does anyone know if the downpipe for a mkv (tsi engine) will fit for the allroad. (if not ill sell it when the time comes) and how is the suspension modification? basically what im trying to say here is i know it has its own air ride and if you switch it over to coils does it just throw codes left and right about it?


----------



## zcspec (May 11, 2010)

rtbrunelle said:


> So ive had my 09 mkv gti for a little over 3 years now and im considering switching to something a little bigger and the allroad makes sense. I read through this thread and have a couple questions to add. I would love to just go ahead and go stage 2 apr right away. does anyone know if the downpipe for a mkv (tsi engine) will fit for the allroad. (if not ill sell it when the time comes) and how is the suspension modification? basically what im trying to say here is i know it has its own air ride and if you switch it over to coils does it just throw codes left and right about it?


The DP For the MKV chassis WILL NOT work on the B8/B8.5 allroad chassis. MKV= transverse mounted motor B8/8.5 = Longitudinal mounted motor

If you're considering the B8/8.5 chassis allroad, coilovers will work fine because the new chassis does not come with rear air bags. Only the older allroads have rear air bags.


----------



## rtbrunelle (Nov 22, 2012)

zcspec said:


> The DP For the MKV chassis WILL NOT work on the B8/B8.5 allroad chassis. MKV= transverse mounted motor B8/8.5 = Longitudinal mounted motor
> 
> If you're considering the B8/8.5 chassis allroad, coilovers will work fine because the new chassis does not come with rear air bags. Only the older allroads have rear air bags.


ahh i did not know that about the motor. learn something new everyday. and same with the suspension. thanks for your help


----------

